# Deer/Squirrel Hunt - what to do?



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

If you are a deer hunter, like me, but also love squirrel hunting, as I do, and your deer woods are loaded with squirrels, as mine are, but you hunt deer 01 Oct through 01 Jan...at what point in time is enough enough, to where you simply can't stand it and you set your deer things aside and go after some bushy tails?

I've just about convinced myself to do it but then think I should hold off till deer season is entirely over.

How about you guys?

John


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

Just hunt them. A couple of shots out of a shotgun or .22 isn't going to destroy the woods.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well, my take is this, first off when i deer hunt i usually have my .17 cal pellet gun with me, it shoots close to 1200 feet per second and will take a squirel while i'm sitting waiting for deer. got two this year in the 35 minutes it took to get my deer. very blessed this year.
if you seek out small pockets of land for squirrel you may not even see a deer hunter.
and if you wait till about 10 am many of the deer guys will give it up , and the rest will be glad your pushing the deer around. just stay respectfull and give them room when you see them.
personaly,i have a little county park near by that you can't hunt deer in,,, but a pellet gun or slingshot works great for the may squirrel that are there.


----------



## churchcc12 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm in the same predicament. I've ended up just going out a few times for squirrels. Like the other poster said, a few 22 shots won't destroy your deer hunting. It's a nice break from chasing deer too!


----------



## kwelch11 (Dec 11, 2013)

The first thing to ask is have you killed a deer yet? If so then I say Dec. 1st is the start of squirrel season. If not its hard to give up on deer.I like the pellet gun idea too.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

kwelch11 said:


> The first thing to ask is have you killed a deer yet? If so then I say Dec. 1st is the start of squirrel season. If not its hard to give up on deer.I like the pellet gun idea too.


 i don't find deer to be all that...such a big critter, too easy of a target. and they don't even hide very good like a squirrel does.


----------

